# Something different: dreamy post rock w/Cinematic Strings, Evolve libs, Omni, live guitar



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 23, 2011)

...and piles of Valhalla Room, which to my ears sounds absolutely gorgeous.

As In a Dream

This is at least partially inspired by some of the work of our own Poseur. 

I'm still a bit conflicted about the mix, as this is relatively new sonic territory for me. I'd be very grateful for any feedback.


----------



## cozzabucks (Aug 23, 2011)

I've got nothing constructive to say, except that it sounds gorgeous from here! Beautiful and sensitive- lovely stuff!


----------



## sevaels (Aug 23, 2011)

Well done  

o[])


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice Ian, I like the whole concept.
Personal taste comes in to play and I would have liked to hear a warmer guitar sound.
That is, I think the distortion in the sustain is a little buzzy for my taste but only an opinion mate.

Thanks for sharing

Ray


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, guys, I really appreciate it.

I think I hear where you're coming from on the tones, Ray. Are you talking about the distortion in the non-lead stuff? I was going for a big, fuzzy, noisy vibe a la Atticus Ross' Book of Eli OST, or some of Sigur Ros' harder-edged material. I wouldn't want the listener to get it _too_ comfortable! :lol:


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 23, 2011)

Take no notice of me Ian,

Every amp and cab I ever bought initially got tweaked to sound like the box it replaced _-)


----------



## Vartio (Aug 23, 2011)

sounds great! i really like the spaciousness.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 23, 2011)

Like the sound and the vib, cool!

I don't dislike the guitar sound, but I hear where Ray is coming from. It's not too much distortion, but it's a bit cold and static. It's like it needs to be run through a nice vintage API or Neve console, with maybe a Pultec and a 33609. 

Cheers.


----------



## Danny_Owen (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it's spot on. Strangely enough I've just been asked to do something in the same vein so have recently done a lot of research in this kinda genre (artists such as Helios, Oceansize etc)- kudos, very good effort.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks dudes! :D

Again, I kind of hear where you're coming from, Jeff, and I really appreciate the feedback. Somewhat amusingly, "cold" and "static" are two adjectives that would accurately characterize the sound I was going for in much of the instrumentation, but I can certainly see how that stuff might benefit from a little vintage sauce.

The live guitars actually make up only about 30-40% of the distorted background texture--there's a bunch of mangled Evolve stuff layered in there and one of the distorted drones from Tonehammer bowed piano. I'm very consciously steering away from a "traditional" overdriven guitar sound. Of course, if no one likes that vibe but me, there's no point in nailing it, right? :lol:


----------



## Ryan Scully (Aug 23, 2011)

Very cool track Ian! 


I personally feel that the overdrive settings on the guitar are just right for this type of track. The atmosphere is very fitting and you certainly nailed the vibe you were shooting for..



Thanks for posting!


Ryan


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 23, 2011)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## devastat (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, I loved that emotion. You made my day, Thanks!


----------



## R.Cato (Aug 24, 2011)

Great choice of instruments. It really has its own sound, which I enjoyed a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ed (Aug 24, 2011)

I really like this! I dont know what others are complaining about re: distortion, sounds great to me.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks so much guys, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 24, 2011)

Ed @ Wed Aug 24 said:


> I really like this! I dont know what others are complaining about re: distortion, sounds great to me.



Ed,

I read no complaints in any post here, unless maybe your saying an opinion that differs from yours automatically qualifies as one. Do us a favour! don't stir the proverbial.
I give an opinion in good faith and even if a thousand people present a differing opinion I'll live with it, I'll sleep tonight, but I do try my best not to review the reviewer unlike your good self.

Regards

Ray


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 24, 2011)

It's worth noting that both Ray and Jeff are guitar players, and therefore undoubtedly have particular and highly defined ideas of what constitutes awesome tone. I took their comments in the helpful spirit in which (I hope) they were intended. :D


----------



## lee (Aug 24, 2011)

Your music is truly inspiring Ian!!

(And I´m sure Eds words werent meant to sound as aggressive as you read them, Ray.)


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 24, 2011)

Ian Dorsch @ Thu Aug 25 said:


> It's worth noting that both Ray and Jeff are guitar players, and therefore undoubtedly have particular and highly defined ideas of what constitutes awesome tone. I took their comments in the helpful spirit in which (I hope) they were intended. :D



Yup! :D


----------



## Ryan Scully (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm a guitar player as well and have spent many, many, many countless hours,days,weeks and years exploring guitar tone(My idol is Eric Johnson after all..). I feel that so long as the general "tone" works within the context of the piece - whether it's clean, dirty, crunch, overdriven, hi gain etc. - then it's all good. I may have approached the guitar tone differently for this piece as well just based off of where i've come from as a player - But I think Ian nailed the vibe of the track and the guitar is at the fore front holding it all together. I always appreciate other guitar players lending their ears and explaining their thoughts on my tonal choices. It's all very constructive in the long run.

P.S. - Always good to run into other players(guitar) here on the forum!


Ryan o-[][]-o


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, group hug! o-[][]-o


----------



## ricother (Aug 24, 2011)

Exquisite, atmospheric, beautiful...

Not a guitar player, so nothing to say about your sound, but... congratulations o-[][]-o


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a great song, but you could've kept going and you also could've MILKED Cinematic Strings with some nice thick chords. I really wanted it to go there.


----------



## tumeninote (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautifully done. Thank you for sharing.


----------

